# MIDAS ROCKs



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i got 2 midas on thursday, and they are about 100x more aggressive than my piranhas!!! realize why u guys are so obcessed wit these guys, there juss sooooo awsum. id get pics, but there pretty skittish right now and i can seem to get good pics.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha are not aggresive fish..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Midas seem nice, they're ugly as hell though. You definately can't keep both (let alone one) in that tank bro, you're looking at a fish that grows over a foot long


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I would have to agree with twitch also 45 gallons is to small for four piranhas as well you gotta get a bigger tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah i know, honestly i didnt know they got that big(10-14"), i thought they got like 6-8". thank for not tottaly flaming, and im sorry for swearing in my title, i didnt catch that til after. i dunno twitch, i think the midas are much prettier than my p's, and yes pack i realize that piranhas arnt that aggressive, juss hungry. well thatll be all im going to bed, got skool in the mornin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tibs said:


> i got 2 midas on thursday, and they are about 100x more aggressive than my piranhas!!! realize why u guys are so obcessed wit these guys, there juss sooooo awsum. id get pics, but there pretty skittish right now and i can seem to get good pics.
> [snapback]1018483[/snapback]​


Welcome to the dark side (non-p). AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Midas seem nice, they're ugly as hell though. You definately can't keep both (let alone one) in that tank bro, you're looking at a fish that grows over a foot long
> [snapback]1018507[/snapback]​


the barred midas is pretty cool lookin i think but the white and orange ones resemble gold fish to me :laugh:

and are too plane looking to me


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Midas seem nice, they're ugly as hell though. You definately can't keep both (let alone one) in that tank bro, you're looking at a fish that grows over a foot long
> ...


lol i know what ya mean, my grandma thought they were goldfish


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Several of my cousin taught my very mean male red devil/midas was a gold fish. Until I told them to put there finger around the glass, and my fish strike so hard over and over, that it spook them. All I did was just laugh







.
And remember it is only 5". Wait till it gets 12"-14" big!!! Oh, by the way he is by himself in a 75gallon tank. I wonder why?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

yes, midas are the sh*t. kicks p's ass IMO. P's are way too boring for me compared to cichlids


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah i know, there pretty cool, but i could NEVER get rid of my p's for them.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

more midas info

you have to be patient till the upgrade is done for all the pictures


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya im starting to hate piranhas cause they aren't that agressive when i was a noob at fish (i still am but not as before) i got the piranhas cause i herd of all this sh*t about them that they are very agressive well i got them and i was disapointed 
but once i got my oscar it was something else cichlids rock


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> ya im starting to hate piranhas cause they aren't that agressive when i was a noob at fish (i still am but not as before) i got the piranhas cause i herd of all this sh*t about them that they are very agressive well i got them and i was disapointed
> but once i got my oscar it was something else cichlids rock
> [snapback]1026106[/snapback]​


DAMN STRAIGHT lol.P's and cichlids both have a place in my heart, i couldnt leave one for the other


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cichlids own. i just like their personalities.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> cichlids own. i just like their personalities.
> [snapback]1026483[/snapback]​


yup


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

All your tanks are overstocked!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> ya im starting to hate piranhas cause they aren't that agressive when i was a noob at fish (i still am but not as before) i got the piranhas cause i herd of all this sh*t about them that they are very agressive well i got them and i was disapointed
> but once i got my oscar it was something else cichlids rock
> [snapback]1026106[/snapback]​


Well! You have the wrong type of piranhas, because there are some very agrressive types out there, that would rock some cichlids. It depends on each individual piranha or cichlid. They all have different personalities.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya but i think that most cichlids have a agressive personality


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> ya but i think that most cichlids have a agressive personality
> [snapback]1029739[/snapback]​










ppl are always coming on thinking that piranhas are the most aggressive fish, but all cichlids are 10x better, in personallity and aggression. although there is some pretty bad*** piranhas. and the most beautiful cichlids(except flowerhorns) are f***ing ugly compareds to piranhas


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> and the most beautiful cichlids(except flowerhorns) are f***ing ugly compareds to piranhas


what in the name of aretha franklins fat ass are you talking about?










color wise...im going with cichlids for looks. piranhas have giant chins, teeth(often crooked) and not the cleanest lines between the belly color and the upper body color.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn, this fish looks like it was prom queen


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> > and the most beautiful cichlids(except flowerhorns) are f***ing ugly compareds to piranhas
> 
> 
> what in the name of aretha franklins fat ass are you talking about?
> ...


that is a good looking GT(and red belly), but these is far better,and i chalenge u to find as many good looking cichlids


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> that is a good looking GT(and red belly), but these is far better,and i chalenge u to find as many good looking cichlids


Ok
































































and those are just a few


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

how bout a couple more


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

piranhas just look scarey, something you wouldnt want to go to bed with...where cichlids look like the movie stars of the amazon.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason_s said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > that is a good looking GT(and red belly), but these is far better,and i chalenge u to find as many good looking cichlids
> ...


god that one looks lke it was trying to put on lipstick while drunk ur sumfin :rasp: i dunno none of those cichlids impress me, i like the p's better



r1dermon said:


> piranhas just look scarey, something you wouldnt want to go to bed with...where cichlids look like the movie stars of the amazon.
> [snapback]1030571[/snapback]​


hmmmmm your sleep wit ur fish........well thats umm.....intresting


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

[snapback]1030571[/snapback]​[/quote]
hmmmmm your sleep wit ur fish........well thats umm.....intresting








[snapback]1030571[/snapback]​[/quote]

lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Tibs said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > ya but i think that most cichlids have a agressive personality
> ...


ya that is the only way im keeping my p's they look like killas

nice red devil dude


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Piranha said:
> ...


yeah and the fact that cichlids dont rip up feeders the same way that piranhas do, and one of the best things ever said here that NTCaribe stated

if u tell a girl u have cichlids shez like what the hell, if u tell her you have piranhas shes lik ummmmm

it went sumthing like that, cant remember exactly but it was a really good saying, if i ever find it im puttin in my sig, but search is down


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Piranhas are ugly as f*ck IMHO









And everybody that has came over to my house and checked out my room said that my piranhas were ugly as all hell. But, for some odd reason they think that my larger cichlids that I've had looked really nice (polleni, oscar, brasiliensis, flowerhorns, festae, dempseys, salvinis, jaguars.. etc. the list could go on and on







).


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Piranhas are ugly as f*ck IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u even have p's anymore?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyway you look at it,piranhas are pussys.If a fish like the (red devil cichlid) fights back hard and fast the piranha is like "oh f*ck what have i got myself into"

Bottom line if its aggression you want get c/a cichlids.

If its a wimp with teeth get piranhas.

click link below to see the real killer himself!!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Piranhas are ugly as f*ck IMHO :laugh:
> ...


nope, and dont plan on getting one for a while. Ive kept a total or over a dozen piranhas and half a dozen species, and I've never really like a single one of them. They arent interactive enough for me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree with lemmy, i keep them because all my friends are very impressionable. but i'd rather have an african cichlid tank set up to be honest. way more action in there. hehe. the only time i even look at my p's is when they're eating, other than that, im at the community tank or the oscars, which are WAAAAY more interactive than p's. lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

I had cichlid's first, then got into p's and sold all the fish I had for different kinds of P's. Sad Sad mistake I made. Sold them all for a loss and got back into cichlid's. Happier then ever. lol My rd/midas is awesome. 5 inches and already packing a hump, attacks the glass and rams his head everytime some1 goes near there. Also a tank full of Africans who eat more like "piranhas" then the piranha's ever did. hahaha


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I used to keep about 8 wild-caught bream (shellcrackers and bluegill). They were possibly the most voracious eaters I have ever seen. It reall was a good thing they didn't have teeth like piranhas, I would have lost fingers playing with them for sure.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I dunno... Piranhas and Cichlids are totally different fish. There's no way I could give up either of them.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

naw dude piranhas only look cool cause of there teeth thats about it

cichlids are so much better


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> naw dude piranhas only look cool cause of there teeth thats about it
> 
> cichlids are so much better
> [snapback]1035865[/snapback]​


I agree.I find my convict more entertaining than the p's as this little cichlid is more active and aggressive.The only time i find piranhas entertaining is at feeding time.But usually all my p's do is just keep still at the back of the tank.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya same here they are always hidding in the back of some decorations


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

devils/midas are 100 times more interactive and agressive then piranha's....... actually almost every cichlid is........they just dont have the teeth to be feared as much as the piranha...........but they still give a good bite for what they got


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

alot of cichlids have teeth


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> alot of cichlids have teeth
> [snapback]1036173[/snapback]​


What about the teeth of the dovii cichlid,they could mess up a piranha pretty good.









click link to see the the razor teeth of these guys....takes a few seconds to load!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not a big fan of the rd/midas. Just don't like the colouration much. I also don't like albino oscars, pink convicts, etc. So it's more of a personal preference I think. If I were to get them small and raise 'em up I'm sure I would love 'em just the same in the end.

I debated getting into piranhas for a long time. And a store near me just got in some nice baby red bellies. But when it came down to it yesterday when I went out I got myself a green terror and an oscar and have NO regrets. The green terror is already trying to attack me through the glass, the oscar swims up to the front and begs for food. They're both great fish. I'm already thinking about getting some other larger sa/ca cichlids - jack dempsey, texas, black belt, jaguar. Awesome fish, in my opinion.

I think the only piranha I would ever get is a gold spilo. And that's only if I had the extra tank space and had all the cichlids I wanted, heh.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya dude oscars are good fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i couldnt ever chose, there so different i couldnt even compare them. piranhas can and are beatiful, eigemanni and manuelli are beauty queens compareds to most cichlids, but some cichlids are comparable in beauty to them (flowerhorns,discus, GT's)


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice fish and goodluck


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nswhite said:


> nice fish and goodluck
> [snapback]1042120[/snapback]​


well i *MIGHT* be getting rid of em, i dunno time will tell. the only real reason i got em cuz they were $5 for both. i couldnt take care of em for life and i dunno there not showing ANY aggression now but im worried the male will kill the female. i also want a real planted tank and these guys dont let ANYTHING of decortations to be in there wit out it being re-decorated according to there wants


----------

